

Ask HN: Facebook down and police complaint. How people think about FB? - fizerkhan

I saw a tweet https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;LASDBrink&#x2F;status&#x2F;495246980075900928 from Sgt. Burton Brink about Facebook shutdown. What people think about facebook? Will they think same manner about Google, Whatsapp and other popular sites.
======
parasitius
"How people think about FB?"

They think about it with their brains. Brains are the ONLY part a human CAN
use to think about ANYTHING. And if this wasn't what you were asking, maybe
you should learn what the fuck the English word 'how' means, because
apparently you just don't get it.

Damn foreigners, don't you have your own language to abuse?

~~~
Yaa101
Yeah, your abuse as reaction will help great...

